# سرعة نقل البيانات وأنواع الناقلات في الشبكات اللاسلكية :



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

* سرعة نقل البيانات وأنواع الناقلات في الشبكات اللاسلكية : 

تتراوح سرعة نقل البيانات في هذا النظام ما بين 2 و 6 ميجابت في الثانية ولكن مع استخدام طاقة أكبر ونطاق أعلى من التردد من الممكن الحصول على سرعات أكبر بكثير. ولكن نظرا لاستخدام طاقة منخفضة للإرسال في الشبكات متواضعة التكاليف فإنها تكون عرضة للتضعيف، أما بالنسبة للتداخل الكهرومغناطيسي فنلاحظ أن نظام راديو الطيف الانتشاري يعتبر أكثر مناعة ضد هذا التداخل من الأنظمة الأخرى، وممكن توضيح ذلك بأن الإشارات يتم بثها عبر ترددات مختلفة، وبالتالي فإن أي تداخل قد يتم مع أحد هذه الترددات دون غيرها مما لا يؤثر على الإشارة ككل والتي تكون موزعة على ترددات مختلفة مع ملاحظة أنه مع زيادة معدل نقل البيانات عبر الترددات المختلفة يزداد معدل التداخل نظراً لزيادة معدل استخدام الترددات المعرضة للتداخل في وقت معين. 
إن اعتراض إشارات راديو الطيف الانتشاري ممكن ولكن التجسس على هذه الإشارات شبه مستحيل وخاصة أن المتجسس لا يعرف الترددات المختلفة المستخدمة في الإرسال ولا يعرف التفريق بين البيانات الصالحة أو غير الطالحة. وتستخدم بعض الشبكات اللاسلكية الضوء لنقل البيانات وهي نوعان: 
· شبكات الأشعة تحت الحمراء. 
· شبكات الليزر و هي توفر سرعات عالية جداً لكن تكلفتها مرتفعة جداً أيضاً. 

البيانات باستخدام الصمام الثنائى باعث للضوء Light Emitting Diode (LED) أو الصمام الثنائى قاذف الليزر Injection Laser Diode) (ILD).) كما أن إشارات الأشعة تحت الحمراء لا تستطيع اختراق الجدران أو الأجسام الصلبة كما أنها تضعف إذا تعرضت لإضاءة شديدة كما بالشكل التالي :



إذا انعكست إشارات الأشعة تحت الحمراء عن الجدران فإنها تخسر نصف طاقتها مع كل انعكاس، ونظراً لمداها وثباتها المحدود فإنها تستخدم عادة في الشبكات المحلية الصغيرة. ويتراوح المدى الترددي الذي تعمل فيه الأشعة تحت الحمراء ما بين 100 (جيجاهرتز) و 300 (تيراهرتز). ونظرياً تستطيع الأشعة تحت الحمراء توفير سرعات إرسال عالية ولكن عملياً فإن السرعة الفعلية التي ترسلها أجهزة الإرسال بالأشعة تحت الحمراء أقل من ذلك بكثير. وتعتمد تكلفة أجهزة الأشعة تحت الحمراء على المواد المستخدمة في تنقية وترشيح الأشعة الضوئية. " 6"
 وتستخدم شبكات الإرسال باستخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء ثلاث تقنيات هى: 
· نقطة إلى نقطة Point To Point. 
· إرسال منتشر أو إذاعي Broadcast. 
· الإرسال العاكس Reflective. 

تتطلب تقنية نقطة إلى نقطة خطاً مباشراً يسمح لكل من الجهاز المرسل والمستقبل رؤية أحدهما الآخر لذا يتم تصويبهما بدقة ليواجه كل منهما الآخر، فإذا لم يتوفر خط مباشر بين الجهازين فسيفشل الاتصال كما بالشكل:



ومثال على هذه التقنية هو جهاز التحكم بالتلفزيون. ونظراً للحاجة إلى التصويب الدقيق للأجهزة فإن تركيب هذه الأنظمة فيه صعوبة. وتتراوح سرعة نقل البيانات باستخدام هذه التقنية بين بضع كيلوات من( (Bits في الثانية وقد تصل إلى 16 (ميجابت) في الثانية على مدى كيلومتر واحد. ويعتمد مقدار التضعيف في إشارات الأشعة تحت الحمراء على كثافة ووضوح الأشعة المبثوثة كما يعتمد على الظروف المناخية والعقبات في طريق الأشعة، وكلما كانت الأشعة مصوبة بشكل أدق كلما قل مستوى التضعيف كما أنه يصبح من الصعب اعتراض الأشعة أو التجسس عليها. " 6"

أما تقنية الإرسال المنتشر فإن الأشعة يتم نشرها على مساحة واسعة ويطلق على شبكات الإرسال المنتشر أحياناً شبكات الأشعة تحت الحمراء المبعثرة ( (Scatter Infrared Networks كما بالشكل التالي :


وهنا يستطيع جهاز واحد الاتصال مع أكثر من جهاز في وقت واحد وهذا الأمر يعتبر ميزة من ناحية وعيب من ناحية أخرى حيث أنه يسمح لاعتراض الإشارة والتجسس عليها. ونجد أن سرعة نقل البيانات في هذه التقنية أقل منها في التقنية السابقة فهي لا تتجاوز 1 (ميجابت) في الثانية ومرشحة للزيادة في المستقبل، ولكن في المقابل فإن إعدادها أسرع وأسهل و أكثر مرونة، وهي أيضاً تتأثر سلباً بالضوء المباشر وبالعوامل الجوية، ولا يتجاوز المدى الذي تغطيه هذه التقنية إذا كانت طاقتها ضعيفة بضع عشرات من الأمتار. 
أما النوع الثالث وهو العاكس (Reflective ) فهو عبارة عن دمج للنوعين السابقين، وفيه يقوم كل جهاز بالإرسال نحو نقطة معينة وفي هذه النقطة يوجد (Transceiver ) يقوم بإعادة إرسال الإشارة إلى الجهاز المطلوب كما هو موضح بالشكل التالي :
​


----------

